# corner memorisation help



## ilikecubing (Nov 26, 2010)

I've tried numbers and letter pairs for corner memorization using the old Pochmann method....but since corners can have 3 orientations,i usually forget the orientation while doing the actual solve,as a result,the solve becomes an epic FAIL.

I tried numbers,assigned numbers to each corner and memorization goes like 3c,5a,4b,1a,7c (where a,b,c are orientations)...and so on and later on i m not able to keep track of it which affects my solve

I tried letter pairs but that becomes confusing for me as well because i use letter pairs for edges and also assigning letters to corner stickers doesn't work out for me.

Same kind of problems appear with visual memo and there is confusion regarding the oreintation

What next should i try,plz suggest a simple way for memorizing positions of those 8 corner pieces


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 26, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> I tried numbers,assigned numbers to each corner and memorization goes like 3c,5a,4b,1a,7c (where a,b,c are orientations)...and so on and later on i m not able to keep track of it which affects my solve


 I remember reading an alternate way to do this with sounds instead of '3c, 5a, ect.' (probably from a post by Chris or Mike). Take the numbers of the corners and make them consonants. For example, 1=B, 2=C, 3=D, 4=F, 5=G, 6=H, 7=J, 8=K. Then take the orientation of the edges and give them vowel sounds. For example, with your lettering scheme, a=a, b=e, c=o. Now your sequence above (3c, 5a, 4b, 1a, 7c) becomes Do Ga Fe Ba Jo. If you repeat this list to yourself, you should have no problem memorizing it keeping it memorized. If you memorize corners last and solve them first, this becomes very easy because you can store this sequence in your short term audio memory.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 26, 2010)

I like Eric Limeback's corner memo method.
Basically, it's like visual, but instead of tapping on one side of the corner, you remember a colour to go with it.


----------

